# Increasing depth/number of rows on terminal screen?



## MattP (Aug 19, 2022)

I have just installed FreeBSD 13.1 on a laptop.

I have a resolution of 1920x1080 but only 32 lines are displayed which is hard to work with. I would prefer 40-48 reducing the text size.

I'm sure I'm using Framebuffer. I tried adding drm-kmod but that didn't change anything.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2022)

By terminal screen you mean the console? Not a terminal window in Xorg?

For the console you could load a smaller font? Have a play with vidfont(1).


----------



## MattP (Aug 19, 2022)

I did mean Console.

The font change worked, I have set it to Gallant which gives around 48 lines that is much more usable. 

Thank you.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 19, 2022)

MattP said:


> I'm sure I'm using Framebuffer.


If this laptops firmware is UEFI or is running in VBE (VESA BIOS Extensions mode, check `dmesg | grep 'VT('` for VT(efifb) or VT(vbefb) ), the font size can be changed from /boot/loader.conf with the `screen.font` setting (see loader.conf(5)). A selection of font sizes can be found in /boot/fonts.

Furthermore, if you dislike the font (Terminus), most .fnt fonts can be used instead, gzip(1)'ed, placed in /boot/fonts and renamed to one of the sizes there matching the size, then set in /boot/loader.conf as described above.


----------



## MattP (Aug 19, 2022)

I am in efifb.

I downloaded freebsd-terminus fonts from a github page and u20 is the ideal size giving around 54 lines with clean/thin text.

After using vidcontrol to try some fonts I added allscreens_flags="-f ter-u20" to rc.conf.

I will keep experimenting, it is much more usable console now.


----------

